
Crimea Part of Russia on Apple Maps, but Only Within Russia - DoreenMichele
https://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-News/2019/11/28/Crimea-part-of-Russia-on-Apple-Maps-but-only-within-Russia/4641574958907/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21648633](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21648633)

------
a3n
It's easy to be a champion of justice and rights, until it affects income.

